# New checks for US bound air passengers introduced from today



## Robert_Geczi

With these newly added regulations, if I am a traveler to the US, I would dread my air-flying experience. If I am from the countries that were listed in the article, really, I wouldn't bother even going to the US, if possible.


----------

